# 9.2 home theater acoustic treatment



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi, Shaksters,
Greetings!My hometheater is nearing completion and I have come to the stage of acoustic treatment for my 9.2 system ( Denon 4311 av receiver,Panasonic PT AE 4000 projector, Jamo c60 concert series total 9 speakers,C607 LR, c60 c and sur bk, c603 fr ht, c601 surrounds. Surfire true sub signature and Deftech Supercube 2 sub) 
I understand from my reading on the sound treatment that I should use absorbers for side walls (mine is pinewood panelled, with plans to hang the absorbers at reflection points like picture frames)and ceilings.Then the diffusers on the back wall ( mine is drywall mostly both front and back ).Roof is concrete and walls are brick with cement plastering. As I said, the pine panels will cover this on side walls and drywall on front and back. Room size is 25'/11'/10' ( L/B/H ).
Floor will be carpeted fully. Windows (4) and door (1) are upvc with double glazed glass.I plan heavy curtains as well.
My question to you is on the multichannel system and the use of absorbers and diffusers and their ideal location since the multichannel speakers( unlike stereo system ) have multi directional Ist reflection points. They are everywhere so to speak:dontknow:
Auralex guys, when contacted say absorbers on sides and roof and diffuser at back wall but Audyssey's Chris says _diffusers_ for _front_ and back walls and _ceiling_:gulp:The multiple speakers we use in home theater and the multiple reflections from them is sorta daunting for me to tame!
Any suggestions folks?:wave:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello.
I have moved your Thread to the best and proper Subforum for it Home Audio Acoustics as it is where you will be the best possible answers. That being said you are definitely on the right track and huge props for allocating funds to Room Treatments as it makes a profound difference. The Speakers and the Acoustics of the Room are the two primary factors in how your HT sounds.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Kudo's on the HT, sounds like you will have a very nice theater when it's all done. Absorbers & diffusers are really meant to be placed on all the walls. They work together as a team approach. And yes you will have them hanging all around the room. Just take your time if you are going to DIY them (make them look nice) & I promise it will look impressive when you are done...not tacky. The DTS website used to have a layout/diagram that you could look at. It showed you exactly where & how high on the wall to place each type of treatment. 

Are you going to be able to analyze your room, or do you just need to hang treatments in the normal positions? The only reason I ask is because of that concrete ceiling. It will be very reflective. Depending on the rooms analysis, that might be the perfect place for a large panel absorber (4 ft x 8 ft), or two. You don't hear people talk about them much any more. They are very easy to build & they can cover a large area with little effort.

Can we see some pics of the room?


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Tonto,
I have no equipment for analysis.I read and know how to calculate the RT for a room.Hope you know it too.The other thing is the Audyssey multeq xt32 that is in my Denon 4311 that will calibrate and actively correct the room in addition to the passive absorbers and diffusers. I have attached the schema that I received from Auralex that is specific to my room. Check this out.I will see in the dts site also.
V.M


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

What are you referring to...."RT." Without analyzing the room before & after treatments, you are kinda guessing what you need & just listening to see if it sounds better. Which is OK. We know that your room is going to be lively (reverb) & all rooms will benefit from treatment. It just helps to know what frequency is causing the problem so you can attack that particular problem. Nothing wrong with testing out different treatments & listening for improvement. Bpape would probably be the best person to advise on particular pieces & where. Keep us updated on how it sounds.


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi, Tonto!
Thanks for your views. Hope you saw my room treatment attachment. 
RT is reverb time and the Sabin formula for calculating is out there. RT (sec)=.05 multiplied by the room volume in sq.ft divided by Sabin( which is NRC multiplied by sq.ft of absorption material used). I guess the guys at Auralex used it when they sent the schematic drawing for my room. Hope you saw it. It should help with taming the RT I hope! For Ht the RT should be .03-.06 seconds I suppose to make room suitably live. 
Thank for your interest:wave:


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello again Tonto,
My HT is nearing completion as I said earlier.So I have not yet listened in there yet.Will take about 25 days to deploy my gear and listen.So the acoustic corrections I am trying to incorporate in it like absorbers, diffusors, bass traps are based on Auralex schema for my room and my own reading on these matters.
So way to go and will appreciate help on the way:clap:


----------



## gsandhu25 (May 10, 2012)

All I have to say is HOLY !! 2.1 is good enough for me!


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

:wave:Well, goodness of simplicity! I do admire the stereo listening, perhaps you do with a sub too.Room treatment, the passive variety will certainly enhance the listening environ for stereo music too.A visit to an av demo in av theater will show the difference treated rooms make.Sound of silence!


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

Room dimensions are a good way to determine room modes and RT. I noticed that your room doesn't have a flat ceiling. That makes the simulation quite a lot harder. My advice would be to try to perform some sort of measurement. The equipment you need for a REW measurement is quite easy to obtain. You need a PC/laptop, a microphone/dB meter and some cable and you're on your way. The output you can send to Auralex and maybe the result is the same, but that way it is not trial and error.

Good luck! :T


----------

